# Ankona



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Neat. I'd like to know what your take-away was in terms of key differences among the boats. Are you leaning towards one over others now, and why?


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

We are lucky to have so many quality small skiff manufacturers to choose from here in Florida. Everyone has their favorites, for different reasons, and rightfully so. Mine is Ankona. I chose the SUV 17 with center console. From deposit, to delivery, to follow up service.. the experience was wonderful. More importantly, I ended up with exactly what I want and need, at a price nobody else could come close to.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

After the visit I have to say that I would not hesitate to do business with them.  They are very customer friendly and they understand the difficulty in choosing a skiff.  Mel spent all morning with me answering about a million questions.  In the end I liked the copperhead first, Cayenne second and the SUV third - for no other reason than stability. This is based solely on my personal opinion and preference - I like to be on as stable a boat as possible - I am sure that comes from my lack of experience - everyone says that after a few trips you get used any skiff and get your balance so it becomes a non issue.  All of the boats were awesome, well made and the best part is you can build them exactly how you want them.  I originally went down there with my mind set on an SUV17 - I liked the look and loved the price point, but after ridding in the copperhead I changed my mind.  Feel free to contact me with any additional and / or specific questions - please remember - I am no expert, in fact I am the opposite of an expert - these are just my personal opinions and impressions.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Our previous boat was a Gladesmen, so as far as stability the SUV was like an aircraft carrier. We've fished as many as four. Crowded..probably won't do it again, but no problems with stability from our point of view. The reason we chose the SUV was this.. We explained to Mel that 90 percent of the time we would be fishing inland flats and wanted something that floated shallow.. which all of his boats do. However, we also wanted something we felt safe and comfortable in if we encountered bad weather and chop in open bays, or decided to take it out the inlet (near shore) to fish or snorkel the beach on very nice days. Based on personal experience and stories, he recommended the SUV 17. We have had it out as far as five miles ocean side south of Big Pine Key. I am not claiming this is a bay boat, but we were careful, and it worked. The Copperhead is indeed a wider, more stable platform.. unsinkable, but definitely designed for efficient inland or back water fishing and recreation. Good luck.. Whatever your choice. Have a blast..


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like the Native SUV. it's a candidate for my next skiff.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't go wrong with any of the three.  I just want to say that it's 100% true about getting used to the stability of a skiff.  Almost bought a CH because of the stability, but I can hop along my Cayenne now with no problem and also pole it like a champ.  You just need to get used to it.  (Awesome Pathfinder you have also.)


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I was walking on the gunnels of a copperhead yesterday with 3 people on the boat moving around...then again I'm ninja-like.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i don't own an ankona... but i have spoken with mel on the phone and he was super cool, friendly, and took time out to talk and answer any questions i had. i currently drive another brand of skiff (and i do like it), but i have dealt with the manufacturer once, and it wasn't pleasant... because of the way mel handles himself, and because of the way his skiffs look, when it comes time to go shopping, i will be looking at ankona first.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I love my native 17 with my 40 Etec on the back. Ankona builds beautiful skiffs. 

I live in sunrise if you want a test ride I can meet you at Markham park in 15 mins. Or If you just want to take a look at my skiff let me know.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

does anyone have the SUV 14.8 near Miami? I'd like to see one soon. If not I guess I'll take the drive up. do they have floor models to look at? thx.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> does anyone have the SUV 14.8 near Miami? I'd like to see one soon. If not I guess I'll take the drive up. do they have floor models to look at? thx.



Mathew Mattia has one down here that you can check out, I'm sure I can set that up for you, Jorge.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> > does anyone have the SUV 14.8 near Miami? I'd like to see one soon. If not I guess I'll take the drive up. do they have floor models to look at? thx.
> 
> 
> 
> Mathew Mattia has one down here that you can check out, I'm sure I can set that up for you, Jorge.


sweet! let me know if this Sunday would be good, or whenever he has some time! give me a call when u get a chance anyway.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've heard the draft isn't true on the SUV (not really 6 inches) and that they're tippy, I'm looking at getting a 17' but I really want others opinions and would love to check one out in person. Anyone in the New Smyrna Beach area have one and willing to let me take a look?


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Based on my SUV 17 with CC and ETEC 40:
I think the estimate is accurate, unless really loaded down. Go to Youtube and punch in Ankona SUV. There's a video of a guy walking one in ankle deep water.

Tippy: No.. not at all in my opinion.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> Based on my SUV 17 with CC and ETEC 40:
> I think the estimate is accurate, unless really loaded down.  Go to Youtube and punch in Ankona SUV.  There's a video of a guy walking one in ankle deep water.
> 
> Tippy: No.. not at all in my opinion.


I have a photo on my Instagram of my boat in ankle deep water. The only reason it wasn't floating away is because I had the motor trimmed down.


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

Mine rocks and rolls and feels a little tipsy standing on the bow deck but after a few Buds, I melt right into it...I have to say that a stroke destroyed my sense of balance in my right inner ear....this skiff is stable. 2 adults can sit on the same gunnel. Draft is closer to 7" with one adult on back deck...I really like my NativeSUV17. I can go on 3 fairly long fishing trips with one 12gal tank of gal(30hpTohatsu)...I was thinking of having Mel and crew install Lenco Trim tabs just to get that nose down some more at slower speeds...it levels off at WOT....quite a few people have complemented the boat...its sexy looking.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome! I've seen that video, but I wish he had someone in the boat to show what it was like when loaded, 7 inches ain't bad. I'm thinking I would definitely put trim tabs on it, not only for running, but I like the idea of raising whichever side the waves are splashing from when cruising in a chop


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

RedAnt78.. I have a 14'8 w/ 25hp Merc 2stroke. 30MPH w/ 2 anglers.. Great skiff. Runs well and shallow with very little draft..Bennett tabs, rod tubes, back locker divided  with half dry storage an other live well. 12 gal built in fuel tank and poles nicely...I can say when poling this boat, sometimes I can't believe how shallow I am floating.Probably most decked out 14'8 around.. You can see it sometime if you like... Added nice rear cushion recently too. Made by Upholstery Man in South Daytona.. A+ craftsmanship..


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

> RedAnt78.. I have a 14'8 w/ 25hp Merc 2stroke. 30MPH w/ 2 anglers.. Great skiff. Runs well and shallow with very little draft..Bennett tabs, rod tubes, back locker divided  with half dry storage an other live well. 12 gal built in fuel tank and poles nicely...I can say when poling this boat, sometimes I can't believe how shallow I am floating.Probably most decked out 14'8 around.. You can see it sometime if you like... Added nice rear cushion recently too. Made by Upholstery Man in South Daytona.. A+ craftsmanship..


Very cool, I would love to take a look at it! I'm not 100% on getting the 17, it really just depends on how much room the 14 looks like it has. I have a 2 year old son and my wife that will be on it frequently so I would want to make sure it would be comfortable for them and still float skinny enough to get the winter time reds in the lagoon with a fishin buddy.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Having come from a smaller boat, I can honestly say that you, your wife and your son will all be much happier with the extra room on the 17... which is STILL very light and manageable.. (even for one person), and yes, it floats very shallow.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I've heard the draft isn't true on the SUV (not really 6 inches) and that they're tippy, I'm looking at getting a 17' but I really want others opinions and would love to check one out in person. Anyone in the New Smyrna Beach area have one and willing to let me take a look?


The SUV17 can draft 5". I used to pole mine in that depth easy, but I had a light build. As far as being tippy...I say weight sensitive. They weigh 360 pounds and sit very high in the water column. By no means are you going to fall out unless you do something in the skiff you shouldn't. Here are some pics showing the draft. The skiff is floating and I was in ankle deep water.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Is there that much difference in cockpit space? I thought the front deck and rear were just bigger...


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Actually.. I don't know the answer to that question, but I assume that outfitted apples to apples, the 17 would have more cockpit area than the 15. It will certainly have more space between individuals if fishing three. (Your son will probably have a fishing pole in his hands sooner than you think!) 

I'll admit the blue SUV 15 in the picture above is a killer looking rig.


----------

